# Bishop,ca Camping



## Beerman

I wanted to know some info on camping in Bishop area in October. I was kinda looking for some reviews. I think I will need some hook ups. My 7 month old angel needs to stay warm and cozy, my four year old boy can stay outside. I have seen Creekside RV Park and it looked great. I have read someones review on that one. Any info would be great.

Beerman


----------



## skippershe

Hi Beerman








We tent camped at Creekside RV Park about 6 years ago. I recall that it was fairly nice there and that my dh had a great time trout fishing, but I do not remember much at all about the RV facilities. I have a California Camping book that rates campgrounds and only gives this one a 3 out of 10 rating, but I can't find anyplace else located in or near Bishop in this book with hookups.

Here is the link: http://www.bishopcreeksidervpark.com/index.html

I also found a place called Shady Rest Trailer Park with full hookups, but no website...It also rates a 3 out of 10 (760) 873-3430

Brown's Millpond Campground rates a 6 out of 10
Located near Bishop. Looks alot nicer than Creekside with trees at the sites
100 sites for tents or RV's, many with water and electric hookups (760) 937-6775

http://www.brownscampgrounds.com/millpond.html

Also, check out Brown's Town Campground...photos and info on the same above website (760) 873-8255 That one looks nice as well, appears to have nice trees and shade









Hope this helps,
Dawn


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Beerman said:


> I wanted to know some info on camping in Bishop area in October. I was kinda looking for some reviews. I think I will need some hook ups. My 7 month old angel needs to stay warm and cozy, my four year old boy can stay outside. I have seen Creekside RV Park and it looked great. I have read someones review on that one. Any info would be great.
> 
> Beerman


Hey Beerman,

You are headed to one of my favorite areas in all of California. Good luck with your Bishop camping efforts.

If you ever want awesome fishing and scenery in that area and can do without electric hookups (this is where a portable generator allows for camping anywhere), get over to Convict Lake in Mono County (about 45 mins ?? up the road from Bishop).

http://www.convictlake.com/index.htm

Marc


----------



## h2oman

Hey Beerman,

Creekside is fantastic. I always stay there during the season. In October though it means that temps will probably go below freezing at night since it is almost 9000 feet. It is the only one in the canyon with hookups though. In town there is Brownstown. They actually have three campgrounds in Bishop but one is above Crowley and very windy(can't remember name of that one). Then there is Highland's RV park. Very clean and right on 395. The only problem I have with it is that Bishop hasn't given pagers to their Volunteer Fire Fighters. They still use the old civil air raid siren. Guess where the air raid siren is located? Stop by Barretts Outfitter on 395 and ask for Don. He will steer you to the fish.

John


----------



## Beerman

Thanks for the info.

Marc, we actually stayed in one of the cabins there last year in Oct.. It was cold at night. So this year I thought it would be great in the OB. As long as we have hookups, then two small children, Grandma and Mama are all happy. They like the creature comforts. We should be alright there in Oct. right?

I think I am leaning to Creekside.

Beerman


----------



## skippershe

Now that you mention it, yes! It was freezing at night...we were tent camping with our dog in Sept or Oct and I worried all night about us all staying warm. It didn't help that we forgot to put the tent cover over the top to keep the warm air inside







The second night was much better!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Beerman,

With hookups for the heaters, electric blankets, etc., you should be fine in Oct. as long as the snow has not started. You don't want to freeze up the OB water system.

Tell me, did you enjoy Convict Lake? I am partial to the place as my father took us fishing and camping up that way from So Cal quite a bit as a youth.


----------



## glennbo

Can't tell you much about camping with hookups in the Bishop area. However, I spend a week camping in that neck of the woods every year so here are a few tips.

It can get cold overnight in October, especially at night. If you stay down below the Sherwin Grade at an elevation of 5,000 ft it will be warmer. If you venture up into the canyons it will most certainly be colder as the elevation changes. At the top of Sherwin grade, elevation 7,500 ft there is a nice campground on your right called Tuff. It is right off the highway at the Owens Gorge exit off Hwy 395 and not up in the canyon but right along Lower Rock Creek (think trout fishing).







There are no hookups whatsoever so dry camping is the name of the game. The road into the campground is a dirt road but not very long, so not too rough on the TV & TT.

If you make a left off the highway at Owens Gorge Rd. you will enter Rock Creek canyon. There are several campgrounds in the canyon. The one closest to the bottom of the canyon is called French Camp. The road throughout the campground is fully paved but again dry camping is the name of the game. There is a dump station just outside the campground though. The farther up the canyon you go the colder it is going to be, both day and night.







All campgrounds in the canyon are near Rock Creek. Rock Creek Lake is 9 miles up the canyon and is quite picturesque.

This is some of the most beautiful country in the lower 48... just don't tell anyone.







With the proper set up you should be able to keep plenty warm at night, just keep a nice fire burning as the sun begins to set. Also, staying near the base of the canyon keeps you close to the highway and permits easy access to many of the other natural attractions in the area.

Even if you can't find a campground with full hookups, you should go. If I didn't live 1/2 way across the country I'd be there!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Beerman

Mgonzo2U,

I loved Convict Lake, I will go there again when I can get a generator and my little baby is older. 
I am thinking Creekside RV Park, it has the things that my family needs right now.

You guys are the best. Mgonzo2u, if I ever try to post pictures on a gallery, check them out. I have some great ones from Convict Lake last year.


----------



## mbakers

Beerman,
We always stay at McGee Creek Campground. Every year. Full hookups, clean bathrooms and only 10 minutes from Convict lake. Just off 395 across from Crowley Lake. It has a creek the kids have a blast fishing. Trout are always plentiful. Enjoy your trip. 
Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u

You guys are killing me.....now I want/need to get up to Mono Cty before the snow comes a calling. Then I'll be up that way at Mammoth skiing sunup to sundown.


----------



## h2oman

If you stay in Bishop itself, you don't need to worry about snow or cold. Even though it can get below freezing at night it can get in the 60's and 70's during the day all winter. The Owens river is open year round with monster trout. Just don't blab it to everyone. Skiing is only 30 min away. It's a winter paradise.


----------



## Bob2ride

We have stayed at Creekside and at Millpond. I liked Millpond but I think the kids enjoyed Creekside better. More company their age. Millpond may be closed in Oct so even though it's quieter it may not be an option. Creekside was a blast. We went horseback riding at an outfit farther down the road. Don't remember the name but they did a super job. Everyone's told you it will be cold. Yup, COLD at night but our outback took it well. The window side of the slide out bed got pretty chilly but once snuggled up it was OK.

Have fun


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sounds like a great place to camp. Enjoy the trip.


----------

